# psm not recognized at boot



## lasuit (Sep 24, 2012)

I have three CPUs that I connect through a KVM switch.  It's a Linkskey LKV-S04ASK.  The cables I'm using have an adapter that fits between a USB and PS/2 connector for the mouse port.  Two of the CPUs are identical.  They are CappucinoPC fanless CPUs that have Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 processors.  One runs Gentoo GNU/Linux, the other FreeBSD.  In "dmesg" the Linux box is making the connection through mousedev.  On the FreeBSD box, if I connect a mouse directly it registers "psm" in the dmesg.  However, there's nothing in the dmesg when connected through the cables.  Is this just hardware incompatability, or does anyone know a fix?


----------

